# Over Heard Last Night in Houston...



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

*Where's my Teeth....?*



*




*


----------



## Poconos (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

Poconos said:


> View attachment 5346


He is probably a nice enough guy, but he doesn’t stand a chance against trump, to too two Tu tu.


----------

